# eurovision;britain needs you.



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just finished watching,britain might need them but i most definately don't.my ears are bleeding.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't get me started with this cack I've watched eurovision every year since I was knee high to a grass hopper I'm 38 now don't matter who runs for us we aint winnin' squat bunch of political FU*K** G A*S*H*L*S....... bring me the semtex.

Sorry for that I love watching that tacky show for the fair and unbiased voting *****************


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I love eurovision but always have to go into it expecting nothing, even when we have a great song (which we havent for some time). I always support Greece, I always like their entry.

Jade is fairly solid, she is good at doing upbeat beyonce type stuff but seems to stuggle on big songs. Unfortunately I assume the song she attempted to 'sing' at the end of the show was the official song. I think its too big for her and she is not going to do well, not that she would have anyway being British. The song sounded awful, to be honest I dont think much to Andrew Lloyd Webber, its old fashioned and not what he promised it would be.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

I honestly wish people would have a bit of sense.
Not even going to START on the contest...I think everything that I would say has been said already!

But...I wish people would stop bringing Lloyd Webber into all musical things...because yeah, OK, he's fantastic, when it comes to MUSICALS. You know? Cheesy, musical storylines with jumping and prancing and a half-arsed ovation at the end...and those teeny tiny ice-creams with no spoon that you have to pay a tenner for. But the guy can't do anything other than that! He can't help when it comes to modern music people actually want to sit and listen to in their living rooms!

Jesus H...

And...shallowly...he creeps me out and don't want to see him on TV. :lol:

Enjoyed Lordi though...last year? Or the year before? The past few years have been a bit weird, sorry!) because I'd had a laugh with a friend listening to them before and was just hilarious to see them on such a usually-lame-and-snoreworthy-booze-fest like the EVSC.


----------

